# Combining iOS and DSLR photos, and then exporting to iOS



## mrklaw (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi,

Trying to figure out a good workflow for combining photos from my iPhone and DSLR into lightroom, and then getting edited picks back out to my iOS devices for easy viewing 

I recently got lightroom mobile and lightroom classic cc. I import some of my iPhone photos through lightroom mobile and I import my DSLR photos directly into lightroom classic CC. I have used lightroom mobile to select and do initial tweaks and culling, and final adjustments on PC. So far so good. I then export my favourites using folder publisher to various places - original size and iPad size to onedrive for backup

I also export to the iCloud upload folder in windows. This will mean those photos get automatically uploaded to iCloud and then appear on my iOS devices in photos. 
..BUT..
If I do this, then any images originally taken on my phone are the duplicated because the edited version gets uploaded but the original is still there. 
I can’t seem to export from LR into albums in iCloud, so is there another way to avoid having multiple versions on my iOS devices? For anything i’ve Imported into lightroom, the edited version is the only one I need to keep


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 24, 2018)

I've got a similar initial workflow, but mine stops at your "so far so good", in my workflow that's more or less "done". I understand the duplication that can occur if you also put images into iCloud, but it's not clear why you are doing that? You can limit the amount of space that LRCC uses for the images on the iPhone (so that only small previews are retained), but some duplication with iCloud seems inevitable. Without knowing the end game it's difficult to help.


----------



## mrklaw (Apr 24, 2018)

thanks - my end game is that I'd like my 'good photos' in icloud so they can be easily viewed on my ios devices and shared with family. Just a lot easier than leaving them in lightroom mobile. These would be after being processed in LR, so I guess I don't need the originals anymore.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 24, 2018)

mrklaw said:


> thanks - my end game is that I'd like my 'good photos' in icloud so they can be easily viewed on my ios devices and shared with family.


 I do all that by using the LRCC ecosystem, i.e. I have access to all my images and collections/albums on all of my iOS devices, any browser on any computer, and my two desktop systems. From any of those locations I can create albums/collections of my "good photos" which I can then create and send a link to share with family and friends.

To me, bringing iCloud into the mix is an unnecessary complication, so I long ago turned off "Photos" in iCloud. But each of us has our own way of working, but if you want to stay with iCloud you're going to have to accept some duplication on your iDevices....unless of course you forego using LRCC on the iDevices and simply use iCloud in reverse, i.e. add the captures to iCloud, wait for them to sync down to your PC, then import into Classic. That'll avoid duplication, except that you're then faced with having to export the edited images back to iCloud to get them available for viewing.....staying within the LRCC ecosystem avoids that, as the edits made from whatever device always sync to the other devices, so we're always looking at the edited versions, so no need for any exports for subsequent sharing/viewing.


----------



## Duncanh (Apr 24, 2018)

My plan after reading this forum and Victoria's excellent new FAQ book is to use both LR Classic and LR CC.  Note "plan", I've not tested it yet!!   I use Classic now and have far to many raw images to start keeping them in the cloud.  My plan is to import DLSR and compact camera images into Classic, as I do now, and  to sync iPhone/iPad images from LR CC to Classic (may be after some editing in CC) then to delete images off iphone/ipad (my understanding that doesn't delete them from Classic then sync any images from Classic to LRCC that I want to show on my iphone/ipad.  My understanding this means I'll only have smart previews in CC of images I want to have access to on the move but all original files in Classic.  When I sync my iphone/ipad images from CC to Classic I'll also rename them and move them to my normal folder structure. Hope I understand it correctly as this "plan" is exactly what I require.


----------



## prbimages (Apr 25, 2018)

Duncanh said:


> My plan ...


That is _exactly _what I do, Duncanh, and it works well for me.


----------



## Duncanh (Apr 25, 2018)

That’s good news that plan will work in practice, thanks for confirming.


----------

